# Prime Time Shows "Free on Demand" on Cablevision



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cablevison begun adding ABC and NBC on their Free on Demand for Prime Time Shows the next day.



> With Prime Time Shows on Demand, you can watch your favorite ABC and NBC shows whenever you want, even in HD, for FREE! Simply go to Free On Demand, iO TV Channel 502, and choose Prime Time Shows to enjoy next-day access to current episodes of shows like _The Office, 30 Rock, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy_ and more! Watch what you want, when you want with iO TV On Demand.


Pretty cool when you have conflicts and waiting the next day is no big deal for certain shows. You can't FF (you can pause and rewind) but the breaks are promos for other shows and last only 30 seconds. FFing a recording with 3-4 commercials certainly takes longer. And the quality is pretty good.

Apple's 99¢ rentals to take a hit if you're a CV customer!


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

Verizon FiOS has been doing the same thing for at least a couple of years now. The only networks I don't get are The CW (pointless network anyways) and FOX.

I can fast forward thru CBS, but not the other two networks. Although, the ad breaks are so limited that it makes it a moot point.


----------

